# What's the strangest place you've found a quill?



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

I went to campus a bit early this morning hoping to get a few things done in the library away from any distractions. I was sitting at a table working on some statistics homework ( Ugh! :evil: ) and the back of my neck kept itching. At first I thought it was the tag on my shirt, but I was still itchy even after adjusting the tag four or five times. I finally got so frustrated that I ran to the bathroom to investigate further. Lo and behold, one of Felix's quills was sticking right through the back of my shirt collar and I had broken out in tiny hives on the back of my neck. This happens occasionally when Felix rubs his quills against my bare skin, usually when he tries to burrow underneath my arms. It can be a bit annoying, but it doesn't happen too often and a little Benadryl gel fixes it right up. 

Anyway, this had me wondering... What is the strangest place you guys have found a quill?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I haven't really found them in a strange place. But my bf did step on one yesterday out of no were. o.o 
Hurt alot apparently lol


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

I stepped on one getting out of bed yesterday morning. It's definitely not a pleasant experience, that's for sure.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I call them Amelia kisses... xD

I've found them in bed, my shoes, my shampoo (?)...


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Christemo said:


> I call them Amelia kisses... xD
> 
> I've found them in bed, my shoes, my shampoo (?)...


YOUR SHAMPOO?!?!?!?! :shock: I'm trying to think of scenarios that would make that possible and I'm failing horribly. That's crazy.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I found a quill in our cat's litter box just the other day. :shock: 

I also found a quill in my pillow once. I use a down feather pillow, so I thought it was the end of a feather poking me, but really it was a quill. Got a nice scratch down the side of my face from that one. :lol: 

And I find it completely normal to step on at least one quill a week. Or to find one wedged into my clothes somehow. I'm assuming any quills that end up in the dryer with Milly's fleece sometimes get stuck in there and loosen up when I'm drying my clothes. Figures.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I leave my bottles open... so it may have fallen in from a towel... trust me. It was weird.


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

On a roasting chicken. It must have fallen off someones clothing. We all got a laugh from it! :mrgreen:


----------



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

My husband and I travel from North Carolina to Ohio a few times a year to visit family and the trip is 12hrs long. Anyway, we were about 3 hrs away from our destination (Ohio) and my husband gets out of the car... (it was raining heavily) I was in the car with the hedgehog and I am watching him through the window. He took off his shoe and sock and pulled out a quill. :lol: ..hahaha.. How he didn't notice that before is beyond me.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

allisonh said:


> My husband and I travel from North Carolina to Ohio a few times a year to visit family and the trip is 12hrs long. Anyway, we were about 3 hrs away from our destination (Ohio) and my husband gets out of the car... (it was raining heavily) I was in the car with the hedgehog and I am watching him through the window. He took off his shoe and sock and pulled out a quill. :lol: ..hahaha.. How he didn't notice that before is beyond me.


Wow a 12hr trip a few times a year with a hedgie? Does he/she handle that well? I'd be scared it would stress them out too much.


----------



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

Yea I was a nervous wreck the first time and even second time we traveled with her. She has logged almost 100 travel hrs! Fortunately Munchkin is a fantastic traveler and she doesn't seem to mind.  Also good news, we are now living in Ohio permanently so her travel days are over. (And I don't think she minds that AT ALL! Hahahaa) Before we got her from the breeder I told her that we would be traveling back and fourth...she said she should be okay  If she wasn't the first time I would have gotten a sitter. I actually DID leave her with a sitter in October when I came to Ohio to get married and she ended up getting mites from the babysitter's house (dogs, kids, turtles...I have no clue where she picked it up there but she didn't have it before we dropped her off) We are still battling the mites, but hope they go SOON!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

I've found a few in my undergarments drawer, in the cats litterboxes, and in my tea mug


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

SquiggyTheHedgie said:


> I've found a few in my undergarments drawer, in the cats litterboxes, and in my tea mug


Oh god. I sincerely hope you didn't find them in your undergarments drawer the hard way. :shock:


----------



## calisphere (Oct 29, 2011)

I found my first quill this past week. It was in my blanket and I ended up poking myself in the cheekbone when I snuggled into bed. No weird place yet.


----------



## hedgielove89 (Jan 5, 2012)

I was reading this thread yesterday and was thinking how I never found a quill in an odd place, besides the occasional one you step on. Well last night I was getting in my pajamas and got a quill to the thigh :lol:


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

hedgielove89 said:


> I was reading this thread yesterday and was thinking how I never found a quill in an odd place, besides the occasional one you step on. Well last night I was getting in my pajamas and got a quill to the thigh :lol:


Ask and you shall receive? Sort of... :lol:


----------

